# Emergency!



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I was just trying to change Fernando's water and I accidently knocked over his cup. The cup fell off the dresser, landed on the floor (carpet), split in half and poor Fernando was laying under my dresser! I'm afraid he could get an infection from laying on the carpet. It was only for about 30 seconds. Scared the daylights out of me. I'm still shaking! lol Should I add someting ot his water to prevent infection or should I leave him alone and just keep an eye on him?


----------



## bonfiliof (Feb 5, 2010)

He should be ok unless you just recently used floor cleaner or some other detergent under your dresser.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I went ahead and put him in clean water with a little salt for now and I will keep an eye on him. What a dummy I am for putting his cup where I could knock it off the dresser! I'm normally more careful!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I hope he'll be okay. At least carpet has some cushioning. I think what you did is fine. Take a deep breath.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm feeling better now! lol It scared the heck out of me! I have never picked up one of my fish before and THAT scared me, too! I touched him lightly when he was on the carpet and he wiggled so I knew he was alive. I had no idea how or what to pick him up with. They are so small and delicate! I ended up scooping him off the carpet with both hands and dumping him back into his tank. He's swimming around like normal right now. I hope he'll be ok.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

He should be fine... My friend was cleaning her bettas bowl and her fish almost went down the drain... luckily she grabbed it before it did!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Now THAT'S scary!


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

He should be fine. My cousin's fish (Willy) jumped out of his container when she was cleaning his tank. She was in the kitchen, and he flopped into the sink, and down the drain. She got him, and he is still swimming around happily today.


----------



## Betta Fish Bob (Dec 31, 2009)

DQ! A veteran like you??? I am glad your fish is fine.
I always did a little salt and quarantine bowl, and then a second bowl, and then back in the tank.
I am pretty sure the microscopic slime layer on fish helps against things like this, since you got it back in the tank quickly.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's still swimming around normally. so I guess he'll be ok. I did put salt in his water so that should help. I've never had this to happen before. Thanks, everyone, for the reassurance.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

A little salt, a good meal, and perhaps leave the light off for a day or so.. just to reduce his stress. If he has any adverse reactions you'll see it by tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Yikes. I'll bet that was a scary few moments for you. Sounds like he didn't suffer any damage given what you're witnessing now.

PHEW!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I worry that he could develop swimbladder problems from landing on the floor but my carpet is pretty thick and has a good pad under it so he had a soft landing. lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Update: Fernando seems fine this morning. He's swimming around looking for his breakfast. lol


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh nooo, that is scary! I hope he's ok. Picasso my DT LOVED jumping into the sink when I do water changes. A couple times he's almost gone down the drain, but luckily I'm quick.lol Thank god he doesn't do it anymore.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

My bro almost killed my betta! He tripped over the cord (thank god he unplugged it!) and the filter fell in and almost squished AURORA! At least the filter floated and AURORA lived. :roll: I will not let him in my room again!


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

I'm glad he's ok! The same thing happened to me a few days 
ago while I was changing the water-I took the lid off the cup Ares was 
in was about to put it into his tank when he jumped out and landed on 
the table!! I've never touched him before and was really freaked out, and
whenever I tried to scoup him up, he would hop away. He ended up jumping
on the lid, so I just quickly put him in.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Little rascals!


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

Haha I know right? lol


----------

